# Hurricane along the East Coast



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That chatter is all about Hurricane Irene - part of me doesnt believe it but they are saying its going to be historic. Duno :shrug: 

They love to play things up and then it doesn't happen. BUT I said that about the snow storms and we did get the feet of snow they predicted (totally not normal).

Right now is voluntary evacuations of the southern tip of NJ tomorrow is manditory. They are telling people to no to go the shore. 

Im inland about an hour from the east coast and two hours from the southern tip. But the storm is still expected to hit us.

Its also expected to hit New England coast as well. 

We have already had record rain and now another 5-10 inches are on its way. :GAAH: (yes I know you westerners want me to bottle it up and send it your way). 

So everyone on the coasts stay safe and keep us posted on your situation. 

I hope we dont loose power but i plan on stocking up on water just in case we do. 

Im helping to watch my friends horse farm with another girl and we already made plans on how to handle feedings etc. (not driving over if its 100mph winds!!!)

My aunt and uncle and cousins and 2nd cousins are in OBX and already evacuating to the mainland.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

All of you on the east coast, stay safe!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Please let us know how things are going with you Stacey and everyone else.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh and its not suppose to hit us til Saturday night but tomorrow its to hit the carolinas


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray... ray: it isn't going to be as bad as they say...  
God keep you and your family safe.... :hug: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't even looked at the news. :shrug: You can tell how I keep utd on things. :slapfloor: 

I'm just gonna hole up at home and fill extra water buckets and be ready to put my head between my legs and kiss my butt goodbye, cause lets face it, after all the junk around here i'm kinda like... oh.. another :help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All of you stay safe...and I would think that if they are expecting it to be rough, it likely will be...After the earthquake Tuesday, anythings possible.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

ray: ray: It is not going to be bad. Stay safe! :hug:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

The weather has been CRAZY on this coast this year. We had one week where it was LITERALLY 80 one day and snow storming the next then 80 again! AND THEN MORE SNOW!

Then not far from me there was a tornado recently!! Something is totally off.

But yeah, we are supposed to get hit with some of the back lash of the hurricane, but stay safe Stacey. I'm sure they are just hyping it up . . . .


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

We are 30 minutes north of Ocean City, MD and 40 minutes west of Rehoboth Beach, DE. Both are beach areas that announced evacuations today. Both states have announced "state of emergency".

I work from home and already informed my boss I'll be taking a half day tomorrow to prepare. We have a list of things to do to prepare for the worst.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm preparing for high winds and power outages. I hope my 80 foot spruce 
trees 12 feet from my house and garage stay put...and the aging huge maple in the back doesn't fall on goat barn or house. Tomorrow I will pick up loose objects outside and secure everyting else. I grew up on Cape Cod right on the ocean so I am used to the hurricane prep routine. My mother would pick large bouquets of flowers because hurricanes always ripped her gardens to shreds. Hurricane BoB deposited a 38 ft. sailboat on their front lawn. Big storms are always scary and exciting for me. The key is preparation. Be safe all.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My hubby is a high voltage lineman and they have already warned them to be ready to come to work. :GAAH: 
Batten down those hatches! It may be nothing but this year we have had some real weird weather!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with everyone on the east coast. I hope and pray everyone stays safe. And I also hope they are wrong about it being possibly a historic storm. However, it's definitely good to prepare for the worst.
I am getting ready to message my brother, as he lives in Virginia and works in D.C. They were thankfully fine and no damage done from the earthquake, but sheesh seems like one thing or another. Kinda hoping they might head home <to Indiana> for the weekend until it passes.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its supposed to hit us hard... I'm about 30 minutes from the pamlico sound where the eye of the storm is supposed to hit. So we'll be right beside it. As of now its sunny out... windy but sunny. Hopefully its not as bad as they say and the tree by my room doesn't fall... or if does it falls *away* from the house.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep us posted! You are suppose to get his with a stronger hurricane then what it will make landfall as for us farther north.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I sure will! Everyone be sure to be careful!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

We are about 5 miles west of the Chesapeake Bay but we live on top of a hill. That will help us out. We fully expect to lose power and have stocked up water for us and the livestock, batteries, charged phones and computers, charcoal, and propane. 

Amika, and everyone east or south: We have reliable shelter and plenty of room if you need it. We can take 2 horses or numerous goats.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Our prayers are with everyone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here is a great link with info satellite images and radar etc - if you want to follow the storm up the coast 
http://www.myfoxhurricane.com/


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just thinking of everyone on the east coast. :hug: Please keep us posted and stay safe guys!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

This will be my second hurricane. Isabelle a few years back when I lived on a peninsula that turned into an island for 8 days - no water, no electric, cars under water, oil/ propane spilled everywhere, boats in our yard, etc... and now this one! 
I don't live directly on the Bay anymore, but I did learn to take them seriously. SO this time we're tying everything down, putting everything away. Dug some trenches around the barn *fingers crossed* hope that works! I think I'll keep the chickens locked in while it's windy... they're going to HATE it!!
Good luck to everyone, stay safe and listen to the warnings even if you don't think it's going to be that bad!!
Caryn


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Best wishes for safety from the other coast.
We went through Hurricane Iniki in Hawaii back in '92(?). It was heading right toward us then turned at the last minute and hit Kauai instead. They were really devastated but we just ended up with a day off school/work. You never know what those storms will do so please be prepared as we hope it ends up unnecessary.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Randi - thank you! We have too many animals to transport. I really appreciate the offer.

We got most of the prep work done today. The only thing left will be getting all the animals closed in before it hits with extra food and water. We've done everything we can to prepare.

I'm acting all calm with my lists but am having to hide that I'm a little scared from the kids and animals.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im SOOOO worried about you guys!! EEEKKKKK keep us posted!

Amika, if I could I would totally help! Wish I wasnt so far away!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you Laura - I know you would. Hugs


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Even here, the news have reported about a girl called "Irene". Stay safe, and be happily surprised if you still have electricity on Sunday! Lets keep in touch!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

God keep you all Safe......Prayers sent that way.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, well right now it doesn't sound too bad but if it gets worse, we can get trailers and drivers and get things going on. No problem.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishing. We are now expecting a tropical storm and power outages. My prayers go to you folks on the mid-Atlantic coast.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks WIllow - I think we wont get hit to hard (but thats subject to change) I feel for those in the Carolinas as well as the Maryland coast and Delaware. They are getting hit with a category 2 storm. 

I would be happy if it down graded to a tropical storm that or sped up so we would get less rain  either would be fine with me. Flooding is the major issue - been flooded to much this past month another 10inches of rain could be rather difficult to manage.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Hope everyone will be alright.. 
Hang in there Ashley.. Hope you aren't feeling that way because of me the other day.. =(

Does ayone know how bad GA is supposed to get hit? I have a friend there but never got a chance to ask him..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

GA is not on the path. The storm is coming ashore higher up the coast.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm worried about my boyfriend too! He lives a couple hours east from me (closer to the coast) and our university was evacuated! He's only 40 min from there  

I tried to convince him to come visit but it was a no go. . . .


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Take care everyone.....

I sincerely sympathise with you all......we had our fair share earlier this year


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

We are about an hour from philly and forcast for alot of rain and wind. Got enough feed and water for animals for a few days( we have a spring and if no electric pump don't work) Had dh working on goats shelters yest securing roofs and loose boards. Heard on news grocery stores were crazy. We'll see how it goes


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

We should be ok here since we are a little further west. Probably just a bunch of rain and wind. Stocked up on feed, plenty of hay, have a creek for water...I have to work this morning but after work will be securing some lose items. Just need to remember and get fuel for the generator in case we lose power. I have a freezer full of chicken and I will be very sad if it would all spoil!!! Everyone be safe!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Amos said:


> Hope everyone will be alright..
> Hang in there Ashley.. Hope you aren't feeling that way because of me the other day.. =(
> 
> Does ayone know how bad GA is supposed to get hit? I have a friend there but never got a chance to ask him..


georiga? it didnt get hit at all from what I saw -- its going ot hit here late tonight -we start getting rain today


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Stay safe and dry everyone! Prayers for you all, and that when the storm hits land, it slows way down and just gives you a gentle rain (though we may have to help Stacey build an ark. Hope the rain ends soon Stacey!)


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Trenches dug, loose boards and doors screwed up, goat platforms built in the barn... wind is starting to pick up a bit... high tide hasn't come yet... rains supposed to be coming in a minute... we'll see! A foot of rain expected...ugh!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I feel so bad for everyone in the path of this hurricane. It's so beautiful in TN, but we definitly have a breeze/wind from the hurricane, but it just makes everything feel better.

Everyone stay safe! :hug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

It's been raining here since before daybreak. No big wind yet. We are too high and west to worry about storm surge. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers... for all in it's path.... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Rain started around 11:30am 

Not significant and no wind expected till 8pm
not really expecting it to be real ba. But an ark might be a good idea


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

ray: Praying that everyone in the path of the storm will be safe. . . . hopefully no one will suffer major damage.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Just heard Calvert Co must evacuate... Randi I see your high and west... hope all is well!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

North Carolina is getting hammered! pray for everyone there. the eye has been sitting there for the past 5 hours.

we wont get anything till tomorrow morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

So far we are all warm and dry here, and still have electric. I do have to admit that the lights have been flashing some sort of Morse code though :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

tonadoes have touched down in DE and possible one in Atlantic county NJ - we are under a tornado warning. This is NOT COOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Stay safe everyone! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying...stay safe.... :hug: ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone south of me check in if you have power. 
We are getting real heavy rain and strong winds now! Storm not predicted to hit here until around 8AM.
Lots of power outages for friends.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

still have power - waiting up for the storm to hit.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man...i've been watching the news...it looks so nasty over there.  :hug: Hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well at this point we have had stronger and more destructive Tstorms in the past few weeks then this storm is bringing to us personally :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's good to hear...hopefully it won't last long.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Everything is fine here this morning. As Stacy said, we have had several storms the last month much stronger than what we got off this hurricane. However, we didn't have a direct hit here so hopefully everyone else in the line of fire makes it through just fine!


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

My inlaws in neptune nj have been evacuated, - luckily - they have the supermarket in Farmingdale - so all there. MIL is in bronx, doing ok - and she says its very bad wind rain, etc.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

huge amounts of water here in NW CT. It is very windy but the water is the biggest issue. Goats are locked in barn (haven't milked or even gone out). Storm eye supposed to be hitting in the next 2 hours or so (over NY now)


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok...strong gusts...a huge tree just came down taking a maple and a white pine with it. Just mised the shed. Burried the riding mower. Mess in part of our driveway. Central Mass.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we never lost power - I feel asleep for about an hour when it was about to make a direct hit down south. So far they cant get into Cape May to access the damage but those reports will be coming Im sure. 

The real direct hit came for Egg Harbor (or near there) and then it when towards NYC where it turned into a tropical storm. Its now up and over centra Mass as a tropical storm.

No flooding and no trees down here (again worst storm was 2 weeks ago!) I heard parts of the area are very flooded due to streams being already over full and then now this rain. 

Also a friend in MD had to move his horses and all in preperation and glad he did since they woudl have been chest deep in water he said. Some areas flood much easier and with the high tide and all its making it worse.

But so far so good for us - some wind but nothing major right now. I slept from 4am to 8am and didnt hear any major wind so went back to bed to sleep so more. The goats were very unhappy when I got out there at 10  but hey I had to lock them in for their safety. who knows i could have been worse and glad it wasnt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad to hear the storm isn't hitting as bad.....I hope it passes by and clears out soon....I am still praying for all involved....what a terrible thing for some.....  :grouphug: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Power out, lots of damage to tree so far and lots of flooding.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Take care and be safe Phoenix Rising you are in the worst of it now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the horse farm Im helping to take care of this week had 2 trees down but no major damage. One oak and one pine (the pine was already mostly down from another storm so it really doesnt count).

Drove around town. The major road through our town is closed - guess the bridge is out, I didnt see any signs but I wasnt near the other major roads to see if they are diverting traffic. 

No other down trees - so we made out just fine


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pictures http://www.myfoxphilly.com/gallery/news ... es%2C-cars


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

more pictures
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 822&type=1


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...... the ground sure can't take much more and the tree's... even the big one's.... don't have stable ground to stand any more.... and took it out on that poor house....  thanks God... no one was in the way.... 

So has the storm passed by you Stacey and gone?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ists almost gone - still very breezy from time time and rains off and on. But the major rain is gone and now up where Ashley lives. 

Our Comcast is out so no TV or internet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stacey...I am glad it has cleared up out there...  now praying for Ashley and others in it's path...... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Rebecca (goatshows) is getting hit hard to from her FB status. She is farther north in MA


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no...Praying that all will be OK..... :grouphug: ray:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Its mostly out of my area of MA now, but I wasn't as in the path as others. Just checked on the goats and they were happy to be let out of the shed to stretch their legs. I don't see any damage yet but I haven't really walked around yet cuz its still very very windy. I did see a large plastic bucket by my car, hope it didn't hit it . . . .

Hope everyone else is doing well in the storm


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

we lost power for about an hour, also had a fuse blown too. lots of flooding and trees down. we had a huge tree go down in the backyard. luckily the barn which we are currently are building held up to winds over 50 mph. Havent checked on the goats yet, will do so soon.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I thought I would give you all an update on how Irene impacted us. We have a few trees down, some sideways bushes and trees. One of the trees fellon my goat shelter and part of the pen. It tore half the roof off so we have to get that fixed, the pen has been fixed already. Thankfully the goats were in shop in their trailer. f they would have been in there I know we would have lost one. We got about 11 inches of rain through the whole thing. Alot of limbs are down but no damage to the house. 

Unfortunatley alot of people are without power now, we got ours back around noon today after it going Saturday morning at about 3am. There is some flooding but not alot down our road. Alot of people we know have ponds in their yards after this. 

Overall we were pretty lucky with the minimal damage we got. I haven't read through all the comments on this thread yet. So I hope you guys are all ok and have little to no damage.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Praying for everyone still in the path!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am glad to come on and see that everyone seems to be just fine. My thoughts and prayers are with you all. I wish I could send this dry, sunshine weather your way to dry things out! I think it was 2 years ago when we got winds in KY from a tropical storm, it was a bad wind storm and very scary! So I can't imagine being in winds stronger and with the flooding.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

On the news northeast NY and Vt look really bad. I know a goater who got terribly flooded with spring rains to the point she had to seriously cut her herd and now looks like it hit bad again. Feel sorry for those who are carrying the brunt of this.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My cousin April works with the Forestry Association and was with her group in upstate New York....she called my mom to let her know that she was ok but her outfit had to be rescued by ATV and were taken to a local farm, roads washed out, landslides, wind torrential downpours, their truck with all of their possesions is stuck in the woods, no roads, boulders crashing down hillsides made the rescue scary...April said that she had never seen anything like this ever. All are fine, they're now waiting for the storm to pass to get back to their site...they had a cabin wash away and one with a mudslide up against it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats scary liz

Im lookiing through pictures and its scary - I will see about posting some if I can


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

wow thats scary, glad that she is allright..

we have several downed trees in our pens and school today is cancelled, first day of school cancelled due to a hurricane. we have 2 major rivers in our town and both were over there banks last night


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope everyone has managed to survive the worst. I'm in Georgia, so all I know is from here, TV, and Internet. Still a lot of flooding and more to come.

Hope anyone with damage has good insurance. If you are not making repairs yourself be careful of the construction scams.

Also, a lot of people without power, just heard for some it will be up to 2 weeks before it is back on. From what I've read here everyone that lost power, now has it back on. Is that right?

Prayers for everyone people and animal alike. Nobody lost any animals, did they?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...Liz ...that is scary for sure....  

Hope the storm is done.. with it's destructive path.... :grouphug: ray:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so glad to see so many have checked in and are okay. I have been worried watching everything on tv this weekend.

Is everyone accounted for?

Gina


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

mrs. lam said:


> Is everyone accounted for?


I hope so. This has been on my mind a lot. And all I can do right now is watch the news. I do not know what I would do if I had to evacuate and could not take my animals. The Red Cross was very generous to us when our house burned down so I contribute to them regularly. They will be there if you need them.
I do hope all is well, or as well as it can be.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Still no power or phones. We and animals are ok. Lost power sat midnight got it for ten mins sun afternoon then out again. Lots of trees down in area just big branches for us some fence damage. Hubby back at work after a short nap after 26 hours straight! Wonder when we will have power again? Hope all others are ok.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we just got back our Cable that was out all day and part of yesterday (got back for a few hours). But at least we had power - hope you get yours back soon Logan!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Power back.  
News is amazing; all the flooding.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!

Anyone heard from Randi?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I hope everyone is OK. My thoughts are with y'all as you dig out of the mud and rebuild.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, I miss everybody. We still have no power or water but we will be back soon. Maybe by Saturday.: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for checking in Randi! I've been worried about you and hoped we'd hear from you! So sorry your still without ele/water, just hang in there another day or so and hopefully you'll have it back! Thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

OH glad you are ok - figured it was just power out but glad to know thats all it is and you and the critters are safe!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad you checked in!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry to be out of contact for so long! Even our cell phones were screwed up for a while. But I am back in full power now. :stars:


----------

